
Microsoft staff 'suffering from PTSD' - andygambles
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-38592089
======
bostand
Preemptive PSA:

No nobody reads all your email, the files are flagged by an automatic system
and sent to these guys for manual inspection. Its in their EULA when you sign
up.

Not sure if Google and Apple do the same.

